# Dwarf puffer tank problem



## megpie021 (Aug 22, 2011)

We are currently treating our dwarf puffer tank for internal parasites. They are the only guys in there so we treat the tank and the food. So i am already stressed over these guys. Then last night at about lights out time we found this thing crawling up the wall of the tank. It looked like an inch long slug but more flat. I didnt get a picture. What do I do? how do i treat the tank. From what little research I have done its either planaria or a leech.... And i am worried about this new thing making my poor puffers lives even more difficult.


----------



## Nitlon (Jul 10, 2011)

Without pictures, it's hard to be sure, but that does sound like a parasitic flatworm. There are medications for that, but another option is just to make a paste with garlic in it (try mixing it in with ground shrimp and/or peas). If you can get your puffers to eat some of that, it should kill the flatworms.


----------



## megpie021 (Aug 22, 2011)

yeah we dont have a camera that would have given a good enough picture.... Googling pics of both I cant tell the difference! but we are treating the whole tank plus the puffer food with parasite clear. And we are gonna try the garlic thing to see if they will eat more. they have been eating, but less than normal. Im not sure what else to do.


----------



## Nitlon (Jul 10, 2011)

Well, it's probably safe to say the problem isn't planaria - they're a kind of flatworm, but they're not parasitic. Unfortunately, lots of flatworms are, and it's sometimes hard to tell if a fish has them when you buy them! Still, I hope the medications work. Good luck.


----------

